

Profounder.com - Anyone seen this? - parkern

Looks like one of the founders of Kiva.org is behind it.  It is a for profit version of Kickstarter.  Anyone have beta access?
======
jeffepp
Looks like a great idea in theory. Signed up for the alpha, will comment when
I hear back...

